# Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juni 2010)

*Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Juni 2010)

*Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Ich warte lieber das die " EVGA Karte " erscheint  
Selbst eine Wakü auf eine Graka zu installieren ist zwar etwas billiger, man hat aber (bei mir zumindest) vielleicht beim abmontieren des Luftkühlers und dem darauf montieren des Wakü kleine problemchen..... Zum Beispiel zu feste schrauben. Das kenne ich alle schon !


----------



## Amigo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Wer ne "500€" Karte auf dem Gewissen hat, der hält von solchen Umbauten natürlich erstmal Abstand, verständlich! Würde mir wohl nicht anders gehen, aber der Bastelspaß reizt halt. 
Naja meine Karten liegen eh in einer anderen Preisklasse... glaub ich würd's ein 2. mal wagen...
Eig. ist Hardware ja sehr robust, andererseits doch wieder sehr anfällig... 

@Topic: Test lesen, sehr schön gemacht!


----------



## miagi.pl (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

ich hab den EK Wasserblock auf meiner GTX 480
und wenn man sich den geringen Temperatur-unterschied bei den kuehlern anguckt sollte jedem intelligenten kaeufer klar sein dass das nicht wirklich ein unterschied ist. mal erlich alles unter 60°C ist vollkommen ausreichend, alles unter 55°C ist absolut vollkommen ausreichend.

der EK block hat zwei vorteile erstens weniger druchflusswiederstand zweitens ist die kuehlstrucktur des EK-Blocks weniger anfaellig fuer verschmutzungen im kreislauf.


naja ist aber nur meine meinung, letztendlich ist der eigene geschmack oder der preis entscheidender.

ps: wenn man den kuehler wechselt sollte man drauf achten ob der gpu frei liegt oder unter einem heatspreader geschuetzt ist. ohne heatspreader ist es viel gefaehrlicher, mit hs wie bei einigen Geforce GPUs kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen.


----------



## borni (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Für die CPU gibt es doch den Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System Wasserkühler. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch für die GPU? Oder meint ihr es gibt eine Möglichkeit den Corsair so zu modifizieren, dass man ihn mit dem GTX480 Wasserkühler verbinden kann? Müsste doch gehen, oder? Man brauch doch bloß am Ausgang des CPU Kühler den Schlauch durchtrennen, in den GPU Kühler rein und dann von dort eben wieder in den Radiator Zurück. So hat man mit dem Günstigen Set gleich CPU und GPU gekühlt. Aber recht der Eine Radiator für CPU und ne GTX480?


----------



## Domowoi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Niemals reicht der kleine. Der reicht teilweise noch nicht mal für die CPU alleine.
Da würd ich gleich eine normale Wasserkühlung vorziehen. Ich glaub eine Fermi bruacht mindestens einen Dual alleine und dann mit relativ lauten Lüftern.


----------



## borni (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Niemals reicht der kleine. Der reicht teilweise noch nicht mal für die CPU alleine.
> Da würd ich gleich eine normale Wasserkühlung vorziehen. Ich glaub eine Fermi bruacht mindestens einen Dual alleine und dann mit relativ lauten Lüftern.


 

Viele Leute die dieses "Kit" haben berichten, dass sie damit CPU Temps von 40-50° auf 25-35° runter bekommen haben. Eine CPU sollte aber auch um die 60° noch ohne Probleme Laufen. Meiner wird ja mit nem Mugen nicht mal 50° warm. Sagen wir mal ich könnnte ihn mit dem H50 auf 40° unter last drücken, was sicher kein Problem wäre, dann hätt ich noch gute 20° Luft für Thermi. Meinst du wirklich das die Karte den kompletten Kreislauf um 20° aufwärmen würde? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Zumal ich den Radiator auch hinten ausserhalb des Gehäuses an der 120mm Bohrung befestigen kann. Das dürften dann noch mal 1-2° ausmachen.


----------



## derderimmermuedeist (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



borni schrieb:


> Für die CPU gibt es doch den Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System Wasserkühler. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch für die GPU? Oder meint ihr es gibt eine Möglichkeit den Corsair so zu modifizieren, dass man ihn mit dem GTX480 Wasserkühler verbinden kann? Müsste doch gehen, oder? Man brauch doch bloß am Ausgang des CPU Kühler den Schlauch durchtrennen, in den GPU Kühler rein und dann von dort eben wieder in den Radiator Zurück. So hat man mit dem Günstigen Set gleich CPU und GPU gekühlt. Aber recht der Eine Radiator für CPU und ne GTX480?


 
Das H50 ist für'ne CPU (i7 hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 150Watt)
Die GTX480 hat eine von 300 Watt!

Das H50 kann noch nicht einmal die GPU alleine, geschweige denn beides (450 Watt) wuppen. Das Ding ist wahrscheinlich auch zu Laut, der Lüfter dreht sich mit max. 1.700 U/Min.!


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

@ Post #6

Für eine CPU reicht die H50 sehr wohl - selbst für einen weit übertakteten Core i7.

Darfst dich gerne davon überzeugen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...1389-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h50-im-test.html

Einen Umbau auf eine Grafikkarte würde ich allerdings auch für Unsinnig halten. GPU-only-Kühler sind bei aktuellen Karten ein Todesurteil, denn es gibt neben der GPU weitere Bauteile, die bis zu 100 °C warm werden. Dazu kommt noch, dass man an den Schläuchen der H50 nichts modifizieren sollte. Die Schläuche sind sehr fest und auf die Anschlüsse aufgeschrumpft. Dann schon lieber eine günstige Wasserkühlung, die bei Bedarf erweitert oder modifiziert werden kann.


----------



## derderimmermuedeist (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Post #6 Für eine CPU reicht die H50 sehr wohl - selbst für einen weit übertakteten Core i7.


 

Das gilt es noch zu beweisen.
Dein ganzes Testsystem hatte 200 Watt aus der Steckdose gesogen. Ein i7-920 braucht bei Standart-Takt schon für sich allein 150 Watt, dann würde für Dein System noch 50 Watt überbleiben (inkl. XFX 8800 GTX XXX und MB und HD und Klimperkram).

Ein auf 4GHz übertakteter i7-920 braucht nur für sich 242 Watt!! (PCGH 03/2010, Overclocking Seite 9).


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Mein Testsystem mit dem Xeon verbraucht *im Idle* 200 Watt. Unter Last sind es ~420 Watt. Entsprechende Diskussion können wir gerne beim H50 fortführen, hier sollte zum Topic zurückgekehrt werden. Wir schweifen doch arg ab.


----------



## Domowoi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



borni schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich das die Karte den kompletten Kreislauf um 20° aufwärmen würde?


Ja meine ich ich bin sogar ziemlich sicher deswegen.


----------



## derderimmermuedeist (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Mein Testsystem mit dem Xeon verbraucht *im Idle* 200 Watt. Unter Last sind es ~420 Watt. Entsprechende Diskussion können wir gerne beim H50 fortführen, hier sollte zum Topic zurückgekehrt werden. Wir schweifen doch arg ab.


 
@Topic
- Furmark mit Extreme Hitze Modus und als Vollbild?
- *9*00 MHz bei 1,025 Volt?

@Klutten
Ich glaub nicht, daß man so etwas seriös empfehlen kann...
... also die CPU-Temp. im Grenzbereich oder den Lüfter auf 100%

_Wie Du siehst - ich kann sogar schreiben_!


----------



## Brechbohne (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Ich glaube ich muss langsam mal Aufrüsten.

So langsam Ruckelt es doch schon sehr beim Zocken.

P4 1,7 Ghz
GeForce 5600 XT
1GB Ram
250 Watt Netzteil

Oder was meint ihr?

Habe das System vor einem Jahr einem Kumpel abgekauft für 350 Euro.

Aber jetzt Glaube ich so langsam er hat mich Verarscht.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

hmm kann man so und so sehen. Du hast nen PC. Da muss man nen Paar Euro schon in die Hand nehmen, aber billiger bzw mehr Leiistung fürs Geld wäre schon gegangen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

@ Brechbohne

So etwas hättest du doch auch bestimmt im jeweiligen Unterforum fragen können ... meinste nicht!?


----------



## borni (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Brechbohne schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss langsam mal Aufrüsten.
> 
> So langsam Ruckelt es doch schon sehr beim Zocken.
> 
> ...


 

Was hat das hier zu suchen?
Aber Verarscht hat er dich...
Vor nem Halben Jahr hättest für 400€ auch n E7200 mit 9800GT und Mainboard, Gehäuse, Netzteil und 4 GB Ram bekommen... Da wärst bestimmt von der Leistung her 15x schneller!

Da war der H50 aber nur halb so schlim in diesem Thread^^
Sorry nochmal für Offtopic, weiß einer noch in welcher Ausgabe PCGH der H50 getestet wurde?

Wenn man den H50 nun so umbauen würde, das er nur die 480 GTX mit dem EK Kühlen muss sollte er doch wohl auf jeden Fall genug Kühleistung aufbringen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die GTX allein es bei einem 120er Radiator schafft das Wasser über 70-80° aufzuheizen.
Hab in Rezesionen gelesen das mit dem H50 Leute mit nem 4 GHZ i7 um die 45-50° haben. Eine 480er kann da auch nicht wärmer werden als 70° würd ich mal behaupten.


----------



## SmileMonster (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Post #6
> 
> Einen Umbau auf eine Grafikkarte würde ich allerdings auch für Unsinnig halten. GPU-only-Kühler sind bei aktuellen Karten ein Todesurteil, denn es gibt neben der GPU weitere Bauteile, die bis zu 100 °C warm werden. Dazu kommt noch, dass man an den Schläuchen der H50 nichts modifizieren sollte. Die Schläuche sind sehr fest und auf die Anschlüsse aufgeschrumpft. Dann schon lieber eine günstige Wasserkühlung, die bei Bedarf erweitert oder modifiziert werden kann.


Hast du für die Aussage, dass n GPU Only Kühler für aktuelle Grakas der Tot sind auch ein Link? Hab die GTX 260 mit nackten Spawas und Ram 2 Monate in SLI zu laufen. Keine Probleme mit ca. 10% OC. Nun kann ich mir einfach nicht Vorstellen, das man die 480 nicht auch mit GPU Only und Headspreadern kalt bekommt. Falls doch wäre das sehr schade, da ich meine EK Plex noch auf die nächste Generation raufschrauben wollte. Auf jeden Fall gefallen mir die hier Vorgestellten Kühler sehr gut. Da ich sie aber höchstwarscheinlich nicht mehr für die 580 nehmen kann sind sie mir zu Teuer. Trozdem *saber*
MfG Smile


----------



## tigra456 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Doch gabs schon nannte sich Zotac 9800 GTX Zone Edition und bekam sehr gute Bewertungen. Lediglich die Pumpe war nicht die leiseste verbaut.

Wenn mann eine Undervolt. - GTX 480 mit so ner Wasserkühlung ab Werk bekommen könnte, also ich wär mit Aufpreis einverstanden.

Aber realistischer ist auf eine Arctic Cooling Lösung zu warten.


----------



## risdim (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Ich habe auf meiner 480-er seit einer Woche den AquagraFX sitzen. Ich habe mich für den Kühler entschieden, da dieser, im Vgl. zu EK eine Backplatte und eine überschaubare Montageanleitung, sogar in Form eines Videos, hatte. Aus einigen Foren habe ich von sämtlichen Usern negative Meinungen zu EK gelesen, dass dieser nicht wirklich auf die Karte passt und eigenen Nacharbeiten benötigt. Die Montage dauerte keine 20min. jedoch hatte ich mit festsitzenden Schrauben zu kämpfen, so musste ich zwei Schrauben rausbohren . Hat letztendlich doch noch alles gut funktioniert .

Die GraKa hat einen separaten Wasserkreislauf, angetrieben von einer Laing und gekühlt von einem Tripple-Radi GT-Stealth360 mit 3 Lüftern zw.700 U/min und 1200U/min umschaltbar. Zu Wassertemps kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, jedoch eins ist klar! Die GraKa heizt ordentlich das System auf.
Die Temps: Idle 37°C/32°C; load 69°C/60°C, bei 21°C Raumtemperatur.
Wenn im Hochsommer die 75°C load überschritten werden, muss noch ein Radi eingebunden werden. Oder ich schmeiße alle Radiatoren raus und hole mir für die zwei Wasserkreisläufe zwei Moras. Wasserkühlung ist teuer!


----------



## risdim (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Doch gabs schon nannte sich Zotac 9800 GTX Zone Edition und bekam sehr gute Bewertungen. Lediglich die Pumpe war nicht die leiseste verbaut.
> 
> Wenn mann eine Undervolt. - GTX 480 mit so ner Wasserkühlung ab Werk bekommen könnte, also ich wär mit Aufpreis einverstanden.
> 
> Aber realistischer ist auf eine Arctic Cooling Lösung zu warten.



Dieser Kühler würde abschmoren bei 480-er! oder der Lüfter müsste dann über 3000U/min drehen, damit die Wärme halbwegs abgeführt wird.


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



risdim schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meiner 480-er seit einer Woche den AquagraFX sitzen. Ich habe mich für den Kühler entschieden, da dieser, im Vgl. zu EK eine Backplatte und eine überschaubare Montageanleitung, sogar in Form eines Videos, hatte. Aus einigen Foren habe ich von sämtlichen Usern negative Meinungen zu EK gelesen, dass dieser nicht wirklich auf die Karte passt und eigenen Nacharbeiten benötigt. Die Montage dauerte keine 20min. jedoch hatte ich mit festsitzenden Schrauben zu kämpfen, so musste ich zwei Schrauben rausbohren . Hat letztendlich doch noch alles gut funktioniert .


Das kann ich von den Testsamples her nicht bestätigen. Beide hatten sauber geschnittene Gewinde und auch der EK hatte eine sehr gute Passgenauigkeit (die im Übrigen auch in die Benotung einfließt  ).


----------



## risdim (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



McZonk schrieb:


> Das kann ich von den Testsamples her nicht bestätigen. Beide hatten sauber geschnittene Gewinde und auch der EK hatte eine sehr gute Passgenauigkeit (die im Übrigen auch in die Benotung einfließt  ).



Ich meinte eigentlich zwei festsitzende Schrauben von dem Originalluftkühler.
Die Montage der AquagraFX verlief problemlos.
Die EK wurden wohl, was die Passgenaugkeit angeht, optimiert.


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Dann will ich nix gesagt haben . 

Es gab aber auch schon mal den Fall, dass ein Gewinde im Aquagrafx (-Deckel) derart schräg und unsauber geschnitten war, dass die Schraube das Prozedere des Rausdrehens gerade so überlebt hat.


----------



## borni (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Also brauch man für die 480 GTX allein schon einen 360er Radiator? um sie auf 60-70° zu bekommen? Naja, da fällt die Karte für mich eh flach... nvidia=epic fail!


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Nein, das sicher nicht. Im Test agierte die Karte mit einem 420er Radiator bei 50°C... Also war deine Aussage sicherlich etwas zu hoch gegriffen. Um aber wirklich silenttauglich unterwegs zu sein, tut imho mindestens ein 240er für die Karte Not.


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Ich hätte den Thermalright Luftkühler verbaut


----------



## miagi.pl (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



risdim schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meiner 480-er seit einer Woche den AquagraFX sitzen. Ich habe mich für den Kühler entschieden, da dieser, im Vgl. zu EK eine Backplatte und eine überschaubare Montageanleitung, sogar in Form eines Videos, hatte. Aus einigen Foren habe ich von sämtlichen Usern negative Meinungen zu EK gelesen, dass dieser nicht wirklich auf die Karte passt und eigenen Nacharbeiten benötigt. Die Montage dauerte keine 20min. jedoch hatte ich mit festsitzenden Schrauben zu kämpfen, so musste ich zwei Schrauben rausbohren . Hat letztendlich doch noch alles gut funktioniert .
> 
> Die GraKa hat einen separaten Wasserkreislauf, angetrieben von einer Laing und gekühlt von einem Tripple-Radi GT-Stealth360 mit 3 Lüftern zw.700 U/min und 1200U/min umschaltbar. Zu Wassertemps kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, jedoch eins ist klar! Die GraKa heizt ordentlich das System auf.
> Die Temps: Idle 37°C/32°C; load 69°C/60°C, bei 21°C Raumtemperatur.
> Wenn im Hochsommer die 75°C load überschritten werden, muss noch ein Radi eingebunden werden. Oder ich schmeiße alle Radiatoren raus und hole mir für die zwei Wasserkreisläufe zwei Moras. Wasserkühlung ist teuer!



kann die krietik am EK block nicht nachvollziehen, natuerlich passt der block auf die karte und die montage ist einfach, die anleitung ist sehr gut, enthaelt sogar einige praktische tipps.

wenn ich mir deine temps so angucke ist der kuehler entweder kacke, oder du hast was falsch gemacht... meine GPU lief bisher noch nie waermer als 51°C ! ich hab zwei dual-radiatoren die noch die cpu kuehlen luefter laufen auf 800rpm.

add:
Dual-Radiator ist nicht gleich Dual-Radiator zunaechst mal kommt es auf die dicke an, von 34mm bis 62mm. Die duennen radiatoren haben oft eine sehr enge lamellenanordnung die dicken eher eine groebere, was die luft viel leichter durchstroemen laesst als beim duennen. Diese foellig unterschiedlichen anforderungen spiegeln sich auch in der wahl des luefters wieder. Rad. mit engen bzw. vielen lamellen profitieren mehr von einem starken luefter. ich empfehlen da den Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000, der entwickelt genug druck um den rad. ordentlich durch zu pusten.


----------



## Superwip (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Es gibt ja die CoolIT OMNI A.L.C. Kühllösung, eine Komplett WaKü für GraKas, auch für die GTX 480; hat soweit ich weiß auch nur einen 120er


----------



## Monsterclock (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Eigentlich muss ein 120 Lüfter schon besser sein als der Stockkühler, denn der wird mit einem 65mm (?) Lüfter betrieben somit is es mit den 120 fast schon zwingend leiser. Auch wird die Wärme bei der Wasserkühlung besser auf die Fläche verteilt.


----------



## miagi.pl (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss ein 120 Lüfter schon besser sein als der Stockkühler, denn der wird mit einem 65mm (?) Lüfter betrieben somit is es mit den 120 fast schon zwingend leiser. Auch wird die Wärme bei der Wasserkühlung besser auf die Fläche verteilt.



aeh nein... der luefter ist nur ein aspekt die kuehlflaeche ist auch entscheidend. klar kann wasser die temperatur gut von gpu aufnehmen, die temperatur muss dann aber auch aus dem system raus. wenn der Radiator nicht gut genug ist haut deine annahme nicht hin.


----------



## risdim (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



miagi.pl schrieb:


> kann die krietik am EK block nicht nachvollziehen, natuerlich passt der block auf die karte und die montage ist einfach, die anleitung ist sehr gut, enthaelt sogar einige praktische tipps.
> 
> wenn ich mir deine temps so angucke ist der kuehler entweder kacke, oder du hast was falsch gemacht... meine GPU lief bisher noch nie waermer als 51°C ! ich hab zwei dual-radiatoren die noch die cpu kuehlen luefter laufen auf 800rpm.
> 
> ...



Ok, wie es aussieht kennst du dich mit der Lösung meines Kühlsystems besser aus als ich. 
Jedoch muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass dies nicht der erste Wasserkühler ist, den ich bei den Grafikkarten verbaue, so dass die erhöhten Temps sicher nicht an der falschen Montage des AquagrFX liegen.
Der Kühler an sich wies keine gravierenden Unebenheiten, Macken oder Verarbeitungsfehler auf. Am Durchfluss kann's auch nicht liegen, da  extra eine Laing dafür aufkommt.
Wie du es jedoch bei der recht ausführlichen Erklärung von Radiatoren beschrieben hast, handelt es sich bei meinem GT-Stealth-360 um einen sehr dünnen Radiator, welcher bei den langsamdrehenden Lüftern die Wärme recht schlecht an die Umgebung abgibt. Daher evtl. später Anschaffung eines Externen.
EK bauen gute Kühler, jedoch gab es bei der GTX-480 Reihe einige Reklamationen. Ich will auf keinen Fall das Produkt schlechtreden.
Wenn bei dir keine Komplikationen aufgetreten sind, ist es ein Beweis dafür, dass EK die Probleme beseitigt haben oder, dass du einfach Glück mit deinem Kühler hattest, bzw. die anderen Unglück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



borni schrieb:


> Für die CPU gibt es doch den Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System Wasserkühler. Gibt es sowas eigentlich auch für die GPU?



Afaik nicht mehr retail, zumindest nicht in Europa. Es gibt aber immer mal wieder OEM-Karten mit sowas (Leadtek hatten afaicr als letze sowas), Hersteller könnten Cool-It oder auch Asetek sein.
Das Problem ist halt, dass eine derartige High-End-Grafikkarte nur was für extrem Enthusiasten ist - und die wollen ggf. zwei. Aber kaum ein Gehäuse bietet zwei 120er Plätze. So schrumpft der Käuferkreis von "sehr klein" auf "unrentabel winzig".



> Oder meint ihr es gibt eine Möglichkeit den Corsair so zu modifizieren, dass man ihn mit dem GTX480 Wasserkühler verbinden kann? Müsste doch gehen, oder? Man brauch doch bloß am Ausgang des CPU Kühler den Schlauch durchtrennen, in den GPU Kühler rein und dann von dort eben wieder in den Radiator Zurück. So hat man mit dem Günstigen Set gleich CPU und GPU gekühlt. Aber recht der Eine Radiator für CPU und ne GTX480?



Hängt davon ab, was für Temperaturen du anstrebst. Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass sich die Vorteile gegenüber einem gut durchlüfteten Gehäuse in Grenzen halten und den Aufwand und Preis nicht annähernd wert sind. Wenn man schon einen guten CPU-Luftkühler hat, ist eine konventionelle GPU-only Wakü sicherlich die leisere/kühlere Alternative und leichter zu erweitern.


----------



## miagi.pl (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



risdim schrieb:


> Ok, wie es aussieht kennst du dich mit der Lösung meines Kühlsystems besser aus als ich.
> Jedoch muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass dies nicht der erste Wasserkühler ist, den ich bei den Grafikkarten verbaue, so dass die erhöhten Temps sicher nicht an der falschen Montage des AquagrFX liegen.
> Der Kühler an sich wies keine gravierenden Unebenheiten, Macken oder Verarbeitungsfehler auf. Am Durchfluss kann's auch nicht liegen, da  extra eine Laing dafür aufkommt.
> Wie du es jedoch bei der recht ausführlichen Erklärung von Radiatoren beschrieben hast, handelt es sich bei meinem GT-Stealth-360 um einen sehr dünnen Radiator, welcher bei den langsamdrehenden Lüftern die Wärme recht schlecht an die Umgebung abgibt. Daher evtl. später Anschaffung eines Externen.
> ...



jo ich will dir auch nicht zu nahe treten aber "load 69°C/60°C, bei 21°C Raumtemperatur" waere ein guter bis befriedigender wert fuer eine luftkuehlung ich glaube der Zalman Kuehler schafft das auch von daher wuerde ich sagen sehr unbefriedigend fuer wakue ... das ist auch nicht meine erst wasserkuehlung ich hatte davor eine GTX 8800, ein duenner dual-radiator mit engen maschen hatte es geschaft die erzeugte waerme ab zu transporten aber auch nur mit den angesprochenen lueftern auf 1000-1100 rpm. Die gpu lieft zwischen 50 und 55°C max je nach lufttemp.

bei den temps die DU hast wuerde ICH die wlp ueberpruefen und dringend die luefter wechseln.


----------



## Schrotti (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

@risdim

Für eine Wakü sind deine Temps unter aller Sau was wohl deinem Radi anzulasten ist.

Ich habe hier einen i7 860@3,3GHz + Turbo + HT und besagte GTX 480 (Gainward).

Radiator 1 ist ein XSPC RX-360 und Radiator 2 ein Black Ice GT Stealth 240. Auf beiden Radis laufen Lüfter @700U/min. 

Die Grafikkarte kommt dabei mit ach und Krach auf 55°C (CPU auf um die 47-49°C). Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich glaube deine Künste was die Radiatorenwahl betrifft, sind nicht die besten.

PS: Ich habe den Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 auf meiner GTX 480.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Ich habe den Aquagraf von Aqua Computer auf meiner 480 und bei allen Spielen max. 52°... Habe einen 360er Radiator mit 3 x 120mm-Lüfter @ 900rpm


----------



## Schrotti (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Die CPU nicht mit im Kreislauf?

Schade.


----------



## McZonk (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Die CPU nicht mit im Kreislauf?
> 
> Schade.


Dazu findest du Ausführliches in der kommendem PCGH Print #08/10


----------



## Memphis_83 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

moin moin,ich kenn mich mit wasserkühlung nicht gut aus,daher meine frage wie es der aqua schafft trotz geringerem durchfluss besser zu kühlen als der ekwb? der ekwb hat bestimmt mehr innenraum wegen dem hohen durchfluss,aber wie macht es der aqua? weniger wasser passt durch,weil er auch flacher ist,aber warum ist dann die kühlung besser,stromgeschwindigkeit?

mbg


----------



## BigBubby (1. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Memphis_83 schrieb:


> moin moin,ich kenn mich mit wasserkühlung nicht gut aus,daher meine frage wie es der aqua schafft trotz geringerem durchfluss besser zu kühlen als der ekwb? der ekwb hat bestimmt mehr innenraum wegen dem hohen durchfluss,aber wie macht es der aqua? weniger wasser passt durch,weil er auch flacher ist,aber warum ist dann die kühlung besser,stromgeschwindigkeit?
> 
> mbg



Wenn z.B. mehr "kühlrippen" im Fluss liegen, ist zwar der Durchfluss geringer (mehr widerstand halt), aber das Wasser berührt mehr und öfter und länger die heißen stellen und damit kann es auch mehr Wärme aufnehmen. Wenn wasser extrem schnell dran vorbeischießt, hat es kaum die Möglichkeit Wärme aufzunehmen.


----------



## Memphis_83 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. mehr "kühlrippen" im Fluss liegen, ist zwar der Durchfluss geringer (mehr widerstand halt), aber das Wasser berührt mehr und öfter und länger die heißen stellen und damit kann es auch mehr Wärme aufnehmen. Wenn wasser extrem schnell dran vorbeischießt, hat es kaum die Möglichkeit Wärme aufzunehmen.



aaaaah cool, danke habs verstanden


----------



## KeiteH (1. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



Schrotti schrieb:


> @risdim
> 
> Für eine Wakü sind deine Temps unter aller Sau was wohl deinem Radi anzulasten ist.
> ...



Und nicht vergessen:
Ab und an mal die Lüfter hoch nehmen und den DRECK (Staub) AUS DEN RADI-LAMELLEN ENTFERNEN!
(Staubsauger + feiner Pinsel reicht  )

Hat bei einem Daddel-Kollegen satte 8-10°C Wassertemperatur aus gemacht, 
aber selber schuld, wenn man auch fast ein Jahr damit wartet... 
greetz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. mehr "kühlrippen" im Fluss liegen, ist zwar der Durchfluss geringer (mehr widerstand halt), aber das Wasser berührt mehr und öfter und länger die heißen stellen und damit kann es auch mehr Wärme aufnehmen. Wenn wasser extrem schnell dran vorbeischießt, hat es kaum die Möglichkeit Wärme aufzunehmen.



Gerade wenn Wasser schnell fließt nimmt es die Wärme gut auf, weil sich keine dicke Grenzschicht bilden kann. Darin besteht auch der Trick bei Kühlern mit Beschleunigerstrukturen (Düsenplatte). Im hiesigen Fall dürfte es aber auch sehr stark eine Frage der Reibungsfläche sein, die feinere Struktur im AC ist im Gesamtquerschnitt vielleicht gar nicht mal soviel kleiner, aber sie hat viel, viel mehr Fläche. Das bringt mehr Reibung und bremst mehr - aber erlaubt eben auch die Abführung der Wärme über eine viel, viel größere Fläche.

Wie lange ein bestimmtes Wasserpaket die Kühlstruktur berührt, ist übrigens ziemlich egal - man kann die Wärme eben so gut ans nächste abgeben, wenn das so schnell nachströmt.


----------



## mihapiha (1. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Boah! Da habe ich mal Glück gehabt. Ich habe ohne Test zum Koolance gegriffen weil mir die LEDs so gefallen haben...


----------



## Schrotti (3. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Ich habe den Watercool weil ich die Firma einfach mag.

Kleine Bude in Meck Pom muss unterstützt werden. Als erstes den Heatkiller für die GTX 280 und nun den Heatkiller für die GTX 480, das passt doch super .


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Oh ja, Watercool ist toll 
hab meine NB mit nem heatkiller gekühlt,..läuft eiskalt 

@ PCGH
Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch den original Kühler eurer GTX480 rumliegen und wisst nix damit anzufagen oder?


----------



## zar (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Hallo zusammen,

bin kompletter neuling in Thema Wasserkühlung. 
Ich würd gern meine GTX 480 unter Wasser setzen, aber auch nur die gtx, meine cpu is schon ausreichend gekühlt, unter Last wird die nicht wärmer als 45 Grad 
gibts da schon was fertiges oder besser alles selbst zusammenstellen??

wäre auch dankbar für eine zusammenstellung! 



bis denne.......


----------



## BigBubby (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühler im PCGHX-Test*

Lies mal ein wenig im Forum bzw. mach dort einen Thread auf.


----------

